# another newbie question



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys i have another newbie question for ya. im looking for a new mouth call and dont know what to get. i would like something relatively inexpensive, i was looking at the MAD cottontail squealer for $15. im wondering how the cheaper calls work or if i should just invest the money in a predatorquest ruffidawg jr i have been looking at. seems like a very nice call (i watch predatorquest alot) and seems to be very effective. any advice is greatly appreciated. thanks in advance! Maxxishntr


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My first call was a closed reed Olt.rabbit distress I paid 7.99 for( this was several years ago). If you are new to calling the closed reed style may be the best to start with.They are easier to use IMO. The open reed takes alittle more time to muster but it will all be a learning experience anyway. I would say buy what you want andget what you can afford and go calling. Ask plenty of question from our memebers as there is alot of experience here. We have guys that can use anything from blades of grass to plastic bottles(so I am told). I was self taught from listening to tapes and trying to mimic them. You will never forget your first dog you call in using a hand call. If at first you dont succed keep trying and it will happen ifyou do the foot work. Scouting, practicing,asking questions and appliyng what you learn. Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Look at the crack calls , crack dog and cat crack, open reeds easy to use have killed lots of dogs with them. think thier about 15 a peice made really nice too. called in foxes, birds , mule deer, house cats, and angry wifes.


----------

